

Show HN: Curator – visual notes for iPhone - danielnordh
http://curator.co/iphone

======
danielnordh
After a great reception on iPad we finally launched on iPhone. Curator is a
mix of Evernote, Pinterest and Powerpoint for mobile. Grateful for any
feedback.

